# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Gading Koi Centre - Taniguci Cup Challenge  Showa Keeping Contest 2019

## Glenardo

Gading Koi Centre
Taniguchi  Cup – Taniguci Showa Challenge Skill Contest 2019


Gading Koi Centre akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini dengan total 64 ekor
45 ekor Jumbo Tosai Showa dari Taniguchi Koi Farm
19 ekor Jumbo Tosai Ginrin Showa dari Taniguchi Koi Farm

TUJUAN KEGIATAN
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


BENTUK KEGIATAN
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


WAKTU KEGIATAN
Kegiatan akan berlangsung sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai *Maret 2020.*


KOI ENTRY
Penyelenggara menyediakan 64 ekor Showa dan Ginrin Showa Jumbo Tosai kelahiran 2018 dengan sertifikat breeder


HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan *start awal Rp. 1.800.000*,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal * Selasa 3 September 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's*
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid SW99=1800 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no SW99 dengan angka Rp 1.800.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
Posisi ikan ada di Gading Koi Centre Kelapa Gading , biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
CP : Glen 0816900003


PENJURIAN
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada *2 Maret 2020* atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 3 minggu setelahnya.
Penilaian untuk Grand Champion akan di nilai overall beauty
JURI:
1. Shinya Umeda
2. Gading Koi Centre
3. Perwakilan Koi-s

TATA CARA PENJURIAN
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).


HADIAH
HADIAH

Jika Koi Terjual semua maka akan keluar Hadiah Fix sebagai berikut :
*Total hadiah Rp 25.000.000
Grand Champion Rp 10.000.000
Best Showa Rp 6.000.000
Reserve Showa Rp 4.000.000
Best Ginrin Showa Rp 5.000.000*

Jika ada ikan tidak di Bid/tidak laku maka akan keluar hadiah sebagai berikut :
*Grand Champion 10% dari Total Omset
Best Showa 5% dari Total Omset 
Reserve Showa 2% dari Total Omset 
Best Ginrin Showa 2% dari Total Omset Kohaku*

LAIN – LAIN
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya


*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Showa  1 - 10_: Show



















*Spoiler* for _Showa  11 - 20_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Showa  21 - 30_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Showa  31 - 40_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Showa  41 - 50_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Showa  51 - 64_: Show





















Vidio Ikan

*Spoiler* for _Video 1 - 10_: Show




























*Spoiler* for _Video 11-20_: Show




























*Spoiler* for _Video 21-30_: Show




























*Spoiler* for _Video 31-40_: Show




























*Spoiler* for _Video 41-50_: Show



























Video 51 - 64 segera menyusul di post berikutnya...

Terima kasih

----------


## Glenardo

*Spoiler* for _Video 51-64_: Show

----------


## demmy

#bid sw8=1800

----------


## Glenardo

*Ada Ralat


Foto SW 65 seharusnya kodenya SW 46

Foto SW 66 seharusnya kodenya SW 47


MOhon bid dengan kode SW 46 dan SW 47

Terima kasih*

----------


## Monggalana

#bid sw11=1800
#bid sw21 =1800
#bid sw60 = 1800

----------


## arnolds

#bid sw8 = 1900
#bid sw34 = 1800

----------


## Monggalana

#bid sw22 = 1800

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW22=1900
#bid SW34=1900
#bid SW42=1800

----------


## YOEDH

#bid sw8=2000

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid sw8=2100#bid sw9=1800#bid sw31=1800#bid sw60=1900

----------


## arnolds

#bid sw28 = 1800

----------


## arnolds

#bid sw61 = 1800

----------


## YOEDH

#bid sw8=2200

----------


## bedut

#bid SW51=1800

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid sw8=2500

----------


## YOEDH

#bid sw8=2600

----------


## theohendry

Bid sw 44 1800

----------


## Keshin

#bid Sw 3 1800
#bid sw 33 1800

----------


## Glenardo

Reminder
Ada Ralat


Foto SW 65 seharusnya kodenya SW 46

Foto SW 66 seharusnya kodenya SW 47


MOhon bid dengan kode SW 46 dan SW 47

Terima kasih

----------


## Glenardo

> Bid sw 44 1800


halo om

maap ada salah format bid

----------


## Glenardo

> #bid Sw 3 1800
> #bid sw 33 1800



Halo om maap ada salah format bid, tidak masuk sistem

----------


## Glenardo

Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid SW99=1800 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no SW99 dengan angka Rp 1.800.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

----------


## yudihong81

#bid SW22=2000
#bid SW34=2000

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW22=2100

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid sw8=2700

----------


## aleonardo

#bid sw44=1800

----------


## Jusri

#bid sw35=1800

----------


## Jusri

#bid sw62=1800

----------


## okcyre

#bid SW22=2200

----------


## theohendry

#bid SW44=1900

----------


## Glenardo

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal Selasa 3 September 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid sw42=1900

----------


## herrydragon

#bid sw9=1900
#bid sw61=1900

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw53=1800

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW22=2300
#bid SW34=2100

----------


## dUnknown

#bid SW35=1900
#bid SW30=1800
#bid SW61=2000

----------


## hero

#bid SW34= 2200

----------


## hero

#bid SW51=1900

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid SW9=2000

----------


## bedut

#bid SW51=2000

----------


## Arieprabowo

#bid sw34 = 2500

----------


## Jusri

#bid sw17=1800

----------


## kapa.cossa

#bid sw32=1800

----------


## Kumon

#bis SW01= 1800

----------


## Glenardo

> #bis SW01= 1800



salah format om

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw8=2800

----------


## crushblind

#bid sw9=2100

----------


## okcyre

#bid SW22=2400

----------


## anggurbiru

#bid sw38=1800

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid sw8=2900

----------


## Kumon

#bid sw1=1800

----------


## YOEDH

#bid sw8=3000

----------


## mario

#bid SW35=2000

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw21=1900
#bid sw22=2400

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW22=2500
#bid SW34=2600

----------


## crushblind

#bid sw34=2600

----------


## crushblind

#bid sw34=2700

----------


## andesagi

#bid sw21=1900

----------


## medicineman

#bid sw33=1800

----------


## d00569

#bid SW32=1900

----------


## okcyre

#bid sw22=2700

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw22=2600
#bid sw2=1800
#bid sw7=1800
#bid sw17=1800
#bid sw34=2700
#bid sw35=2100
#bid sw41=1800
#bid sw42=2000
#bid sw43=1800
#bid sw45=1800

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW22=2800

----------


## okcyre

#bid sw22=3000

----------


## hero

#bid SW34=2800

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw8=3100
#bid sw22=2800

----------


## mario

#bid SW35=2200

----------


## theohendry

#bid sw36=1800

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid sw8=3200

----------


## arnolds

#bid sw44=2000

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW22=3100

----------


## YOEDH

#bid sw8=3200

----------


## YOEDH

#bid sw8=3300

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW34=2900

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw8=3300
#bid sw22=3200

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw8=3400

----------


## Keshin

#Bid sw3=1800
#bid sw33=1900

----------


## andesagi

#bid sw21=2000

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW22=3300

----------


## YOEDH

#bid sw8=3500

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw21=2100

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw8=3500
#bid sw22=3400
#bid sw10=1800

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw8=3600

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW22=3500

----------


## theohendry

#bid sw44=2100

----------


## dUnknown

#bid SW1=1900

----------


## okcyre

#bid sw1=2000

----------


## Glenardo

Ada Ralat


Foto SW 65 seharusnya kodenya SW 46

Foto SW 66 seharusnya kodenya SW 47


MOhon bid dengan kode SW 46 dan SW 47

Terima kasih

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw22=3600

----------


## idung

# bid SW34= 2600
# bid SW61= 2100

----------


## zieco

#bid SW22=3700

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW22=3700

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw22=3800

----------


## idung

# bid SW34= 3000
# bid SW61= 2100

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw44=2200

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW22=3900

----------


## Glenardo

> # bid SW34= 3000
> # bid SW61= 2100



om idung maap salah format

----------


## idung

Test, kok ngk bisa masuk nge-bid sih

----------


## zieco

#bid SW32=2000

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw22=4000

----------


## crushblind

#bid sw34=3000

----------


## dUnknown

#bid SW1=2100

----------


## YOEDH

#bid sw8=3700

----------


## Glenardo

> Test, kok ngk bisa masuk nge-bid sih


salah format om

----------


## andesagi

#bid sw20=1800

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW22=4100
#bid SW34=3100

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid sw54=1800

----------


## idung

#bid SW34=3000
#bid SW61=2100

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw8=3800
#bid sw22=4200

----------


## dUnknown

#bid SW61=2200

----------


## YOEDH

#bid sw8=3900

----------


## idung

#bid SW34=3500
#bid SW61=2500

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW22=4300

----------


## hero

#bid SW34= 3200

----------


## crushblind

#bid sw34= 3600

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw8=4000

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid SW9=2200

----------


## hero

#bid SW51=2100

----------


## YOEDH

#bid sw8=4500

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw22=4400

----------


## okcyre

#bid sw21=2200

----------


## arnolds

#bid sw44=2300

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW22=4500
#bid SW34=3700

----------


## zieco

#bid SW41=2000
#bid SW42=2100

----------


## dUnknown

#bid SW61=2600

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw21=2300

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw22=4600

----------


## okcyre

#bid sw1=2200

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw44=2500

----------


## bedut

#bid SW51=2200

----------


## theohendry

#bid sw44=2600

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw44=2700

----------


## idung

#bid SW7=2500
#bid SW34=4000
#bid SW61=3000

----------


## d00569

#bid SW20=1900

----------


## dUnknown

#bid SW1=2300

----------


## crushblind

#bid sw9=2300
#bid sw35=2300

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw27=1800

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW42=2200

----------


## mario

#bid sw35=2500

----------


## dUnknown

#bid SW61=3100

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid SW9=2500

----------


## theohendry

#bid sw44=2800

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw8=4600

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw44=3000

----------


## Glenardo

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal Selasa 3 September 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid SW99=1800 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no SW99 dengan angka Rp 1.800.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

----------


## crushblind

#bid sw35=2600

----------


## Glenardo

tes server

----------


## mario

#bid sw35=2700

----------


## zieco

#bid SW43=1900

----------


## YOEDH

#bid sw8=4700

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw8=5000

----------


## YOEDH

#bid sw8=5100

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid SW42=2300

----------


## medicineman

#bid sw33=2000

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw8=5500

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW42=2400

----------


## arnolds

#bid sw30=1900

----------


## YOEDH

#bid sw8=5600
#bid sw27=1900

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid SW42=2800

----------


## uyung06

#bid sw8=6000

----------


## bedut

#bid SW9=2600

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW42=2900

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid sw42=2900

----------


## Glenardo

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal Selasa 3 September 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid SW99=1800 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no SW99 dengan angka Rp 1.800.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

----------


## YOEDH

#bid sw8=6100

----------


## crushblind

#bid sw9=2700

----------


## crushblind

#bid sw35=2800

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid SW42=3000

----------


## mario

#bid sw35=3000

----------


## crushblind

#bid sw35=3500

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid SW33=2100

----------


## bedut

#bid SW9=2800

----------


## crushblind

#bid sw9=3000

----------


## idung

#bid SW61=3500

----------


## Mevius

#bid SW27=2000

----------


## dUnknown

#bid SW30=2000

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid sw42=3100

----------


## dUnknown

#bid SW27=2100

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid SW42=3500

----------


## Glenardo

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal Selasa 3 September 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid SW99=1800 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no SW99 dengan angka Rp 1.800.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

----------


## medicineman

#bid sw33=2200

----------


## bedut

#bid SW9=3100

----------


## crushblind

#bid sw9=3500

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid sw42=3600

----------


## theohendry

#bid sw44=3100

----------


## arnolds

#bid sw30=2100

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid SW42=3800

----------


## dUnknown

#bid SW30=2200

----------


## Van Der Pit

#bid sw32=2100

----------


## zieco

#bid SW32=2200

----------


## Glenardo

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal Selasa 3 September 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid SW99=1800 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no SW99 dengan angka Rp 1.800.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

----------


## arnolds

#bid sw30=2300

----------


## Glenardo

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal Selasa 3 September 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid SW99=1800 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no SW99 dengan angka Rp 1.800.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

----------


## Glenardo

tes server waktu

----------


## Glenardo

Terima kasih atas partsipasinya

Mohon WA ke Glen di 0816900003

Salam semuanya

----------


## Keshin

#bid sw16=1800

----------


## Glenardo

Halo semua

Untuk ikan yang tidak di bid bisa di beli lgsg via WA Glen 0816900003
Terdapat 2 opsi

1. Opsi 1 harga 1650 tetap ikut KC
2. Opsi 2 harga 1500 tidak ikut KC

Pnejualan ini hingga Sabtu 7 September jam 9 malam Waktu Server Kois

Terima kasih

----------


## Glenardo



----------


## Glenardo

SW 13 
SW 14

Sold OPSI 2

----------


## Glenardo

Showa yang tersedia

----------


## Glenardo

Sold
SW 16 
Opsi 1 ikut KC transfer ke Kois CV
 an Crushblind

----------


## Glenardo

Sold
SW40
Opsi 1 Ikut KC transfr ke Kois CV
an Andesagi

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Om Glen ,
SW 15 bisa saya ambil....

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Om Glen ,
> SW 15 bisa saya ambil....


Opsi 1 ya , ikut KC nya

----------


## Glenardo

> Om Glen ,
> SW 15 bisa saya ambil....


Siap Capt..Sesuai telepon...Opsi 1 utk SW 15 

Thanks support nya

----------


## Glenardo

Tambahan :

Free ongkir untuk Jakarta, Tangerang dan Bekasi jika mengikuti Jadwal pengiriman Gading Koi

Terima kasih

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Tambahan :
> 
> Free ongkir untuk Jakarta, Tangerang dan Bekasi jika mengikuti Jadwal pengiriman Gading Koi
> 
> Terima kasih


Nah .... Mantap Om , info kapan pengiriman Jadwal Gading KOi , supaya bisa di siapkan Tempat Karantina nya Om Glen

----------


## Glenardo

Sw 4 
Opsi 1
Jimmy sby

----------


## Glenardo



----------


## Glenardo

6
9 
12

Sold Opsi 2

----------


## Glenardo

18 sold opsi 2

----------


## Glenardo

55 sold opsi 1 David MAdiun

----------


## Glenardo

> Sold
> SW40
> Opsi 1 Ikut KC transfr ke Kois CV
> an Andesagi


Batal...dikonfirmasi via WA

----------


## Glenardo

Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
Posisi ikan ada di Gading Koi Centre Kelapa Gading , biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
CP : Glen 0816900003

----------


## crushblind

SW9 40cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## crushblind

SW 35 47cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## boszlee

#bid sw12 =1800

----------


## Glenardo

PENJURIAN
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 2 Maret 2020 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 3 minggu setelahnya.
Penilaian untuk Grand Champion akan di nilai overall beauty
JURI:
1. Shinya Umeda
2. Gading Koi Centre
3. Perwakilan Koi-s

----------


## Glenardo

22 February 2020

SW 28 di kirim om Arnold ke WA saya

Segera saya upload

----------


## hero

Waduuhh....sy msh di LK,nggak diinfo....??

----------


## crushblind

informasi penjurian sudah tertulis dengan jelas dan tegas di halaman pertama peraturan kc om

----------


## bedut

*update KC ShoGin Taniguchi #51 a.n bedut*

----------


## medicineman

KC nomor 33
Finish di size 47cm

Tetap submit meski mungkin dicap diskualifikasi karena terlambat...

Meskipun ini memang salah saya sebagai peserta, namun sangat disayangkan rekan-rekan sesama peserta, penyelenggara penyedia ikan tidak ada pengingat sehingga yang submit sangat sedikit, juga terlambat.

----------


## hero

Masih boleh up.load nggak ya...?

----------


## hero

KC ini tanpa ada hasilnya....???

----------


## crushblind

Iya nih om.. kok blm ada hasilnya

----------


## bedut

deadline penyetoran ketatnya minta ampun....

giliran deadline penjurian molornya minta ampun...

----------


## Glenardo

Untuk punya om Arnold

58 cm

----------


## Glenardo

Rekap

yang di judge  3 ekor

SW9 40cm

[IMG][/IMG]





[IMG][/IMG]




58 cm

----------


## Glenardo

Semua judge vote sama
Peringkat 1 A
Peringkat 2 C
Peringkat 3 B

Sehingga Grand Champion Ikan Showa A

Terima kasih

----------


## Glenardo

Grand Champion untuk Om Crush Blind mendapatkan tunai sebesar Rp 8.935.000
Best Showa untuk Om Crush Blind mendapatkan tunai sebesar Rp 4.468.000
Reserve Showa untuk Om Arnold mendapatkan tunai sebesar Rp 1.787.000

Untuk Best Ginrin Showa tidak ada pemenang sehingga hadiah Rp 1.787.000
akan diberikan Kois dan Gading Koi pada pihak yang membutuhkan

Untuk tunai hadiah akan di transfer pihak Kois

Para pemenang mohon hubungi Glen 0816900003

Terima kasih

----------


## arnolds

Wih juara 3 dari 3 peserta
Trims Gading Koi

----------

